# [SOLVED] Call Of Duty 4 - Only 7-10/ No Servers Found?!?



## master.125 (Aug 31, 2008)

i open call of duty 4 multi, and i go to join, then i click resresh list, and only 7-10 servers pop up?
what is with that, i have tried to go to filters and reset them, i have been to a hell of a lot of sites telling me to add CoD 4 to my firewall accept list (it was there in the first place) and nothing has changed
i have a hell of alot of hard-drive room
i have a lot of space of my graphics card
i have tried re-installing
WHAT HAVE I DONE WRONG???
PLEASE HELP
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
please help me, im not the only 1 wit this anoying problem


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Call Of Duty 4 - Only 7-10/ No Servers Found?!?*

Try different times of the day and night. Depending on where you live and you time zone, you will find more servers up and active than other times. 

For example, I live in the USA and my time zone is PST. Yet, as I work at night, most of my MP gameplay is in the early mornings.....about the time when American players are still asleep or just getting up for school and/or work. When I work, they are going to sleep for the night. So with, at least, an 8 hour difference between the Europeans and me... I can always count on finding quite a few European servers up and active.


----------



## master.125 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Call Of Duty 4 - Only 7-10/ No Servers Found?!?*

yeah i know what you mean, i live in australia nd my time zone is EST
for eastern standerd time, but there is aussie deticated servers?>
like the ATT clan, that server is always on. (rofl mabey it is deticated?)
anyway, when you hit the "join game" button on the CoD 4 multi, it goes to the finding servers screen, nd above the name of the server there is a little memo saying "getting info for 601 servers [press ESC to abort"
or something like that, so the servers are there:upset:
but i just cant see them:upset:
thank you for your help :grin:
but i need more...
please help me
thank you!


----------



## JayJ24 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Call Of Duty 4 - Only 7-10/ No Servers Found?!?*

Did you download COD4 latest patch 

I think its 1.6 which is the latest patch download and install that and try it again. 

You should be getting info for a lot more than 600 servers 

and if you are on a 1.4 patch then all the servers that are on the 1.6 patch will not show up so try that maybe that can help


----------



## master.125 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Call Of Duty 4 - Only 7-10/ No Servers Found?!?*

wow i didnt know there was patches that you had to seperatly install
i run all my games over steam and ive done that for a while, and everything updates through that, even non-steam games
is the best way to download it through filefront?
are you sure 1.6 is the latest?
do you need patch 1.4 aswell?
well ive only downloaded 1.6 but anyway
many thanks 
im descovering new things that can go wrong with games =]
but i knew about patches...:tongue:
anyway
thank you!:grin:


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Call Of Duty 4 - Only 7-10/ No Servers Found?!?*

Yep, patches are generally installed separately so Don't always assume "Steam" will update all games. 

Generally, the newer patch is all you need. Usually it will have the good stuff the older patch "fixed" while fixing any new ones that have been found since then. Same thing with additions. But best to check the game's Official Website to make sure what the latest is and what it does. 

Might want to check out the game's "Editing or User's Creations" forum too (or whatever their version is called) A good game's community will always have members working on bug fixes, mutators, mods et.c too. Since they are playing the game, they usually find something the game's developers might have missed or had not thought of. Most Developers are generally very glad for this kind of enthusiastic help and will offer encouragement, support...or even help..to a community team. 

If not FileFront, then try FilePlanet to download from.


----------



## master.125 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Call Of Duty 4 - Only 7-10/ No Servers Found?!?*

yeah ive got it of filefront
i have used filefront loads of times before so im pretty sure i dont need to ask help on that part
but do i need the earlier version just incase?
for one of my older games, starwars battlefront 2, you needed to download all of the patches.....
thanks sooo much for your help!


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Call Of Duty 4 - Only 7-10/ No Servers Found?!?*

Depends on the game. Some games do require all of the patches. Some do not. 

I dont play the Call of Duty series, but out of curiosity I did look around to see if ALL patches were needed...or only specific ones. I see 7 were released for this game to take care of various bugs and/or fix stuff. But the two latest ones are specifically for MP apparently.

Here are the game's developers Infinity Ward "Call of Duty 4 "PC sub-forums" From here I found a possible answer here (Scroll down to read "Hammy213's" reply)

Basically, You will need to install Patch v1.6 AND Patch v1.7..... IN THAT Order. 
Make sure your firewall is allowing the CofD4 MP server traffic access. 

On the Infinity Ward "Patches" page, it has this to say about the 1.6 patch:



> * New Variety Map Pack: Creek, Chinatown, Broadcast, and Killhouse
> * Hardcore and Oldschool server browser filters
> * Fix for a Denial of Service attack.
> ** Includes all the changes up to patch 1.5*


So you do not have to install ALL the previous ones first before installing 1.06.



> Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare PC Patch 1.7 Release
> 
> NOTES:
> 
> ...


You can also go to "Planet Call of Duty 4" Files: Patches" and read what each of the earlier patches are supposed to fix anyway. But as the info on 1.6 says, you do not need to install any previous ones.

Here is the Planet Call of Duty forums to read through too. 

There are Official Call of Duty Website forums but you have to register to view any posts. So I would try Planet CofD and the Infinityward Studios Community ones first.


----------



## master.125 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Call Of Duty 4 - Only 7-10/ No Servers Found?!?*

THANK YOU!!
thankyou soo much for finding all the extra info for me
y dont you play CoD4?
dont you like it?
anyway thankyou so much!
well i think you have fixed all of my problems!
once again thankyou!


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

Glad your problems were worked out.



> y dont you play CoD4?
> dont you like it?


Just haven't had the opportunity to play the series....yet.


----------



## master.125 (Aug 31, 2008)

fair enough
i have finished all of the call of duty series 
but i dont like Cod1, 2, 3
i hate the idea of no automatic weapons


----------

